# Safety Deposit Box in DF



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

Hello All,

I was wondering if anyone knew what the process is to obtain a Safety Deposit Box at a Bank in Mexico City.

In the United States, most banks require that you have a Checking Account in order to set-up a Safety Deposit Box.

I need to bring some expensive medication for my 3 month stay in DF, and in the past things have had a tendency of disappearing from Hotel Rooms and the Metro.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am not sure that you will find such a service in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

paulsal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew what the process is to obtain a Safety Deposit Box at a Bank in Mexico City.
> 
> ...


Banamex offers safety deposit boxes. I assume most other banks do as well. I don't know if you need to have an account to get one, but it is easy to open an account.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

paulsal said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew what the process is to obtain a Safety Deposit Box at a Bank in Mexico City.
> 
> ...


There are procedures required to open a bank account, and it's no longer as "easy" as it once was ... from what I understand. Many hotels have safe deposit boxes and some of those who don't have a safe in the management office where I've stored valuable items. If this were a question I had I would start not with a bank but with the hotel in which I intended to stay.


----------



## paulsal (Apr 4, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Banamex offers safety deposit boxes. I assume most other banks do as well. I don't know if you need to have an account to get one, but it is easy to open an account.


Thanks much for the info, I will check into Banamex. I tihnk they are owned by Citibank for which I do have an account. I think going the Hotel route would be my last option, as I don't have alot of trust with hotels in Mexico City. Then again, I don't stay in 5 star places.


----------

